# Boxing NSFW



## Alpha (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, it's body painting. I haven't finished editing these but for now I'll post the previews, and add more later as I continue editing the other shots. Enjoy.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jun 24, 2008)

interesting concept. they look good


----------



## Alpha (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## craig (Jun 24, 2008)

Love the light in these shots. Excellent camera work. Big up to the MUA.

I have a hidden fascination with the world of boxing. I feel that they are truly athletes in every sense of the word. 

Love & Bass


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 24, 2008)

Excellent lighting and great skin texture. There is something above the tall girl's head that's distracting me in #2.  May be worth cloning out to complete the shot.  #3 is easily my favorite.  Did you do much editing on the skin?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 24, 2008)

Really well done!


----------



## Alpha (Jun 25, 2008)

NJMAN said:


> Excellent lighting and great skin texture. There is something above the tall girl's head that's distracting me in #2.  May be worth cloning out to complete the shot.  #3 is easily my favorite.  Did you do much editing on the skin?



I've thought about cloning out that overhead light in #2...think I may give it a try and see how it looks.

#3 required almost no skin retouching. Great makeup + beauty dish + spray oil sheen = instant success.

Post processing is done mostly via successive minor sharpening and compression of A/B channel curves in Lab color.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 25, 2008)

Edit


----------



## Alpha (Jul 2, 2008)

Wanted to go for a gritty feel with this one.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jul 2, 2008)

I love the first one.. great exposure, perfect lighting!
In the 3rd she looks a little ghostly (not sure if that was your intent..)  maybe warm it up a bit?


----------



## Alpha (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.

Aside from the fact that I'm generally not a big fan of warm, it's difficult to reconcile with a dim boxing gym.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 3, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Aside from the fact that I'm generally not a big fan of warm, it's difficult to reconcile with a dim boxing gym.



I probably shouldn't even post this, but I thought if you disagree you can just forget what I said.  I like the idea of warmth, because it makes me think of how a boxing match would be with the energy and sweat and overhead lights pouring onto you.  You know 1,000,000 times more about white balance and color than I do, but I thought I'd chime in and give you my humble, beginner's opinion.

They're very good, and very sexy (in a good way), btw.  I was going to tell you that, but I usually try not to post in this forum (leave you professionals alone).


----------



## Alpha (Jul 3, 2008)

I hesitate to use the word "edgy," but for the sake of clarity I'll use it here to describe the feel I was going for. If you turn up the colors/warmth in these shots they look far too much like girls in pink and green toying around with boxing gloves, "how cute!" Which is, in effect, what they are but I didn't want it to be so damned obvious.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 3, 2008)

Alpha said:


> I hesitate to use the word "edgy," but for the sake of clarity I'll use it here to describe the feel I was going for. If you turn up the colors/warmth in these shots they look far too much like girls in pink and green toying around with boxing gloves, "how cute!" Which is, in effect, what they are but I didn't want it to be so damned obvious.



That makes sense.  I knew you had already thought it through.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm really diggin' the first shot by all means.  The last one (post #9) is coming up tonight as a red X, but if I remember, the look on her face was killer.  I also think I remember that the lighting on her left breast seemed a little hot and the other was a bit obvious.  Later in the session under hot lights?


----------



## returnofa5i (Jul 4, 2008)

Did you shoot raw? I would correct the WB on the first shot and the third , other than that I love it.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 4, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I'm really diggin' the first shot by all means.  The last one (post #9) is coming up tonight as a red X, but if I remember, the look on her face was killer.  I also think I remember that the lighting on her left breast seemed a little hot and the other was a bit obvious.  Later in the session under hot lights?



I linked to the shot on MM, which I took down and then forgot to correct the link. I'll repost.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm reposting the newer edits from the high-res TIFF's (as replacements).


----------



## Alpha (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Alpha (Jul 4, 2008)

returnofa5i said:


> Did you shoot raw? I would correct the WB on the first shot and the third , other than that I love it.



These were all shot on film (gasp!). Kodak Portra 160NC and Agfa Optima 200. 

More importantly, what makes you think the white-balance is off, and why would you correct it?


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 4, 2008)

Um. Damn. Some of the most solid studio camera work I have seen  on here.  I am deeply impressed.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 4, 2008)

Tyjax said:


> Um. Damn. Some of the most solid studio camera work I have seen  on here.  I am deeply impressed.



Thanks. I really appreciate that.

Clearly, film is dead.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the re-post.  Yeah, that's the look, and the other model as a bonus!

Stellar work Alpha.


----------



## Peanuts (Jul 4, 2008)

Wonderful wonderful studio work - and tastefully done as well!


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 4, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Thanks. I really appreciate that.
> 
> Clearly, film is dead.



Clearly.  Film will never die. All us old film nuts know what it offers.


----------

